
Recruiting intensity is critical for understanding fluctuations in labor market - hhs
https://wol.iza.org/articles/recruiting-intensity/long
======
PaulHoule
Interesting idea that isn't fleshed out in enough detail.

What is recruiting intensity? Is it a matter of working harder to hire people
or working smarter? Can we tell the difference?

